# Trike wanted.



## BlackPanther (16 Jun 2018)

As I’ve now sold the Borealis, I’m in the market for a trike. It’s gotta be fast, and it’s gotta be low, so if anyone’s selling a Trice, Sprint, Vortex, Catrike 700, Windcheetah or similar, give me a shout. I know there are a few on eBay, but nothing that tickles my fancy, cheers, Carl.


----------



## neil earley (17 Jun 2018)

Ice Vortex on the bay!!


----------



## BlackPanther (17 Jun 2018)

Cheers Neil. Very nice but it’ll probably go for waaaaay above what I want to spend, plus it’s a 20 inch rear and I really prefer the 700 for speed and (imho) the looks. 

What are you riding at the moment?


----------



## Nibor (17 Jun 2018)

I know John's Bikes in Middleton has an old Windcheetah Speedy for sale


----------



## FishFright (17 Jun 2018)

Something shiney ? 






https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Bur...300208?hash=item214046c3b0:g:xWgAAOSwi0RbDBkT


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Accordo I think ?
> 
> https://www.bikeforums.net/bicycle-mechanics/844631-centurion-accordo-good.html





FishFright said:


> Something shiney ?
> 
> View attachment 414715
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Bur...300208?hash=item214046c3b0:g:xWgAAOSwi0RbDBkT



Does look shiney . But is that an old TA chainset?


----------



## Mr Magoo (17 Jun 2018)

BlackPanther said:


> Cheers Neil. Very nice but it’ll probably go for waaaaay above what I want to spend, plus it’s a 20 inch rear and I really prefer the 700 for speed and (imho) the looks.
> 
> What are you riding at the moment?



The "Old" Vortex is simply an ICE Sprint , so the frameset should not be confused with the VTX .which is seriously lightweight .
Later it was rebadged as the ICE Sprint X series ….which means it has a higher quality groupset when built new in the factory .
The main frame +rear section + front boom and steering is shared across the current range 
with the exception of the VTX and some sub assemblies used on the FAT Trike .
This fact might surprise you ? 
The ICE Adventure model if compared with a matching spec Sprint must be a lot heavier ? 
Actually think again ……… 
It differs by only the weight of a "Mars or Snickers chocolate candy bar" !"£$%^


----------



## Mr Magoo (17 Jun 2018)

FishFright said:


> Something shiney ?
> 
> View attachment 414715
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mike-Bur...300208?hash=item214046c3b0:g:xWgAAOSwi0RbDBkT



This P38 or MIG polished aircraft look Windcheetah was built from a raw casting kit and supplied by Bob Dixon AVD 
However you may like to look carefully at the BB crank height and compare to a works WC BURROWS SPEEDY 
Is it higher than normal or just the picture distorted ??
.


----------



## FishFright (17 Jun 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> This P38 or MIG polished aircraft look Windcheetah was built from a raw casting kit and supplied by Bob Dixon AVD
> However you may like to look carefully at the BB crank height and compare to a works WC BURROWS SPEEDY
> Is it higher than normal or just the picture distorted ??
> .



Not my ad , I just came across it yesterday . Also I'm no expert .


----------



## neil earley (17 Jun 2018)

BlackPanther said:


> Cheers Neil. Very nice but it’ll probably go for waaaaay above what I want to spend, plus it’s a 20 inch rear and I really prefer the 700 for speed and (imho) the looks.
> 
> What are you riding at the moment?


Ice Sprint X with shimano steps E assist


----------



## BlackPanther (17 Jun 2018)

neil earley said:


> Ice Sprint X with shimano steps E assist
> View attachment 414776




Very nice. Didn’t you have a steps access problem though, or have you moved? Really like the seat....the ‘Vortex’ on eBay has the old style seat. Mind you, it does fold which could come in handy as I now drive a Mini SD, so I’d struggle to fit a Catrike 700 in without some serious stripping down methinks.


----------



## neil earley (17 Jun 2018)

BlackPanther said:


> Very nice. Didn’t you have a steps access problem though, or have you moved? Really like the seat....the ‘Vortex’ on eBay has the old style seat. Mind you, it does fold which could come in handy as I now drive a Mini SD, so I’d struggle to fit a Catrike 700 in without some serious stripping down methinks.


Ok for house access ,there is a sprint 26 on the bay but rigid frame vortex all the way!! got to be worth a cheeky bid


----------



## BlackPanther (24 Jun 2018)

I now have a very nice Catrike700, all commuterificated and ready for tomorrow!!!


----------



## BlackPanther (26 Jun 2018)

And here she is, nice to be back commuting on a trike!!


----------



## Andrew1971 (27 Jun 2018)

Pics are a little dark


----------



## PaulM (27 Jun 2018)

16" wheels? You could have had mine which is faster and more comfortable with it's 20" wheels.. The biggest improvement is having 4 inches of ground clearance. Helps with speed bumps and off roading.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

Tilt the screen, it makes it brighter........



......I'll be off then.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

You'll find that's only 2" extra clearance with 20" diameter wheel's opposed to 16" ones.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2018)

That's a nice looking machine indeed


----------

